# MKII headliner



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

Below is the process of taking out and redoing the headliner in an MKII golf. Cost = $17 (may be more depending on the fabric you use) Mine, Fabric = $5, glue = $10, sandpaper = $2
note: MKII jetta's will be slightly different as there is no hatch, the headliner will have to be pulled out one of the back doors.

_Modified by gti1647 at 9:56 PM 8-31-2008_


_Modified by gti1647 at 10:00 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: MKII headliner (gti1647)*

VERY carefully. Those things are thinner than the hair on Bruce Willis' head.


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: MKII headliner (gti1647)*

bump for a good question. Specifically, what (besides the door weatherstrip and the oh sh!t handles is holding it up there? Is it glued to the steel roof?
(my question pertains to my A2 Jetta, but I'm guessing the Golf is similar...


----------



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

I finally got it out. it's really not that hard, just time consuming and make sure u have some one to help you, cuz they are thin as sh!t. i'll try to take some pictures of it tomorrow if i have time. and show everything that needs to come out.


----------



## gti1647 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (gti1647)*

I took some pictures of my car, with the head liner removed, so you can see what has to be taken out. (My car is a 92 golf MKII, no sunroof. so there may be a few things different if u have a jetta or a sunroof).
I was able to remove everything with just a philips screwdriver and a 17mm socket, and some one to help me pull the headliner out.
Start by removing sun visors, holy sh!t handels and the dome light. there is also a clip above the drivers side door, where the holy sh!t handle would be, so remove that too.









Remove both A pillar covers, theres one screw in each and they just slide out.








Remove both B pillar covers, and the seat belts. again theres just one screw and then pull it out. i put the seat belts back on so that i could drive it.








Remove both C pillar covers, and seat belts. I didn't take them out, i just lossend them and pulled them back enough to slide out the head liner. Its much easier to just remove them if u dont want to damage your headliner tho. also theres a strip of plastic on top along the back of the roof. it just pulls out.








Once u have all that out the only thing holding it up should be the weather stripping and 3 clips along the middle. take the clips out first, (i had to break mine to get them out, just buy new ones at the dealer ship, $1.25 each.)
Then get some one to hold it up while you pull the weather stripping out, it just pulls out, then carfully pull the headliner out the back hatch. and your good.
should look like this when its out...
























This is just to show how thin they really are. and its made out of a really brittle light weight material.








You can buy a spay can of headliner glue for $10 at CT or anyother auto shop.
This is the glue I used and it worked great so far.

I just have to pick out a new fabric and ill take more pics when im finished.








So good luck and have fun.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gti1647 at 10:07 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (gti1647)*

Hey thanks for the writeup and the pics! Very helpful.
Steve


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jettage)*

make sure before you try to attach the new fabric that you take a brillo pad or something of the sort and get as much of the cheeto dust off as you can. otherwise you'll end up with a giant mess on your hands cause the fabric will be ruined and the glue won't stick. another big things is you may want to go for actual headliner fabric. it's got a foam back so it hides imperfections better and doesn't run the risk of glue leaking through the fabric. you can get a full kit online for like $40. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also when you're looking try to find something with a bit of stretch. tight fabrics are hard to work with and are much harder to have a good finished look.


_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 1:46 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

for anyone else,,,dont be cheap and try to use only one can. Two is good maybe a little more especially if you want it to stay glued and want the fabric to be shaped with the dents/lines/contours of the headliner. I will say the 3m type you can buy at autoparts stores dont work that well after time. but 3m 74,77 seemed to work OK. anyone else have any two cents for glue type?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kirochan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirochan* »_for anyone else,,,dont be cheap and try to use only one can. Two is good maybe a little more especially if you want it to stay glued and want the fabric to be shaped with the dents/lines/contours of the headliner. I will say the 3m type you can buy at autoparts stores dont work that well after time. but 3m 74,77 seemed to work OK. anyone else have any two cents for glue type?

this is the best stuff i've ever used:
http://www.stockinteriors.com/...d=422


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

good website too, got a carpet from there and it was premolded really well. Wish I knew they had the headliner kit cause I would of got that to match.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kirochan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirochan* »_good website too, got a carpet from there and it was premolded really well. Wish I knew they had the headliner kit cause I would of got that to match.

i've used their kits a few times to do some headliners. they worked awesome and look really good when they're done.


----------



## B4 Slapshot (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

I just redid my headliner. I went to a fabric store and bought some headliner close to stock color for about 16 dollars with foam backing and everything. 
I also read on other posts that the 3M 90 is the way to go because of its stronger holding power. You can find that at your local home depot or lowes too in the adhesive section. It should be in a green can. I bought a big can and they had a slightly smaller can that I also bought just in case. 
As for applying it make sure your either outside or in a well ventilated room cause the stuff smells. You just have to spray both sides once throughly and wait a minute to let it dry some. Then make sure you bring them together when it is tacky. Just whatever you do dont press down to hard on the new headliner if it has foam backing because it will cause little depressions in the headliner. 
Mine turned out great. I dont drive a MkII but Im sure headliner installing is universal.


----------



## 1991_GLI (May 18, 2007)

*Re: MKII headliner (gti1647)*

check the DIY in mkii forums. that is what i used as a reference. also try using a light, flexible fabric it will hold up better.


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

does anyone know the ball park price for the headliner form? mine fell to dust when i took it down so i decided buying a new one would be better than trying to keep the sh!tty one i had. thinking about using the wiring from the wussy dome light to wire up some glow tubes in teh ceiling. (....but how to hide them. hmmmm)


----------

